# British people buying hotels overseas



## geenalucy

Hello!

I'm an Assistant Producer in the UK doing some development research for a potential new TV series. I am doing research into British people who've moved / are moving from the UK overseas to buy, renovate or set-up a hotel business.

If anyone is interested in chatting to me, please drop me a message 🙂

The company I work for (True North Productions) makes popular television programmes A New Life in the Sun, and Help! We Bought a Village.

Thanks, 
Geena


----------



## geenalucy




----------

